# I Guess I am Old Now



## dancingalone (Jul 23, 2010)

My senior student has requested my permission to start teaching at his own school.  I think he's a bit junior for it (2nd dan), but he has been training for over 10 years with me.

It feels a little strange... But, I'm very proud - it's almost like a kid of mine graduated from college.  I told him I would help him any way I could.


----------



## K-man (Jul 23, 2010)

I wish I had had 10 years of quality instuction before I started my own class as a Shodan ho.  However, being out the front with no one telling you what to do and how to do it, initiates an enormous learning curve.  I'm sure he will do you proud.


----------



## Manny (Jul 30, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> My senior student has requested my permission to start teaching at his own school. I think he's a bit junior for it (2nd dan), but he has been training for over 10 years with me.
> 
> It feels a little strange... But, I'm very proud - it's almost like a kid of mine graduated from college. I told him I would help him any way I could.


 
Congratulations on both, you as a teacher for forming such a good boy and to him for been such a good student.

Manny


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 30, 2010)

Dancingalone this is not you getting older but instead it is you becomming into the Master you truely are. Only a true Master would train a student to become a instructor themself, we need more Masters like you getting the next generation inline to keep the tradition going and growing. :asian:


----------



## dancingalone (Jul 30, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> Dancingalone this is not you getting older but instead it is you becomming into the Master you truely are. Only a true Master would train a student to become a instructor themself, we need more Masters like you getting the next generation inline to keep the tradition going and growing. :asian:



Thank you for the kind words, but I am no master.  I only need to run through Sanchin to be reminded of that!  That's not false modesty either.  I still manage to learn something new almost everyday, and that seems to run counter to mastery.

I am more than content to be a teacher, and now I suppose I can say I am a teacher of a teacher.  Neat stuff.

Domo arigato.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 30, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> I still manage to learn something new almost everyday, and that seems to run counter to mastery.


 
No, that's exactly what mastery is.


----------

